# Question on Axle Noise on new TT



## Blueeyes (May 28, 2011)

I just returned from a 3 week trip to the Fl Keys in my new Coyote 180 Travel Trl. This is our first TT & the 1st trip in it. 
I noticed that when my husband first starts to pull the trl out of the campsite & move slowly thru the campground there is a terrible creaking, grinding noise either from the frame or the axles. 
Is this normal & does it have anything to do w/the stablilizer bars?
Thanks for any help.
Deb
P.S.
The Keys are beautiful right now but HOT.


----------



## whitey (May 29, 2011)

Re: Question on Axle Noise on new TT

Blueeyes; I Think you need to check your wheelbering and see if they need to be Lube.


----------



## H2H1 (May 29, 2011)

Re: Question on Axle Noise on new TT

could be your electric breaks, if hubby has his foot on the break peddle he is activatingg to breaks on the TT.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 29, 2011)

Re: Question on Axle Noise on new TT

The suspension does make noises, the brakes will click on and off as the brakes are applied, but I suspect all is pretty much normal.  This is a "new" trailer as you call it, bearings need to be checked once a year or 12,000 miles.  They are just fine.

NOW, if you really think you have abnormal noise, jack up each wheel individually and spin the tire.  You should hear just a slight swishing of the brake shoes.  If you hear dragging, grinding noises, they need to be looked at.  Something in your brake assy. could be out of place.


----------



## Blueeyes (May 30, 2011)

Re: Question on Axle Noise on new TT

Thanks for all of your replies. I will definitely jack up the tires & check this. Good suggestions.


----------

